# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player >  Παλαιό ραδιόφωνο μπαταριών με λυχνίες

## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Καλό φθινόπωρο σε όλους.
Μόλις χθες έπεσε στα χέρια μου από φίλο, ένα παλαιό ραδιόφωνο μπαταριών με λυχνίες *BLAUPUNKT Bristol 3 typ 2362*. Οι λυχνίες του είναι: DK-96,DF-96,DF-96,DAF-96,DL-96. Tάσεις τροφοδοσίας: 1,5V νήματα και 90V άνοδος. Μέχρι εδώ καλά. Έλα όμως που του έχουν αφαιρέσει το ηχείο του και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μαζί με αυτό και τον μετασχηματιστή ακουστικής του. Έχουν μείνει επάνω τρία καλώδια (άσπρο,κόκκινο, μπλέ) που ξεκινούν από την άνοδο της DL-96, τα σκρίν της και από τον διακόπτη-volume. Στο σασσί δεν υπάρχει κανενός είδους μετασχηματιστής. Υπάρχει πουθενά το σχηματικό του; Πώς θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε ήχο; Καμιά ιδέα για φτηνό τροφοδοτικό στα 90V; Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη δεδομένου της πολύ μικρής μου εμπειρίας σε αυτά. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## SV1ANW

Θανάση για τροφοδοτικό έχει πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα  εδώ http://www.vintage-radio.com/project...y-set-psu.html  Να προσέξεις να μην αφαιρέσεις λυχνία από το ραδιόφωνο όταν είναι σε  λειτουργία, διότι είναι αμέσου θερμανσεως και κόβεται το νήμα τους !!!!  Κοινώς "καίγονται" 
Από κάτω ακολουθούν οι "λαμπες" σου με τα ποδαράκια τους και το αντίστοιχο "όνομα" σε Αμερικάνικες,  για να μην κάνεις κανένα λάθος....
dl96.jpgdk96.jpgdf96.jpgdaf96.jpg
Τώρα σχετικά με τον μετ/στή εξόδου και το μεγάφωνο, πάρε ένα μεγαφωνάκι 8Ω και επειδή η λάμπα εξόδου θέλει 7ΚΩ φορτίο με τον λόγο μετ/σμου βγαίνει ότι ένας μετασχηματιστάκος από 220VAC  στα 7,5VAC/ 150ma  θα σου κάνει τέλοια προσαρμογή με το μεγαφωνάκι και θα  παίξει μια χαρά δεδομένου ότι είναι για ραδιόφωνο ΑΜ και όχι για Hi-Fi

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (06-09-11)

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Ωραίο το κόλπο με τον τετραπλασιασμό τάσης ώστε να πάρουμε τα 90V, δεν το σκέφτηκα. Τί θα κάνω όμως για τον ήχο; Εάν βάλω ένα μεγαφωνάκι 0,2w απευθείας στην άνοδο και στο σκριν της DL-96 όπως δείχνει το σχέδιό της και χωρίς μετασχηματιστή, θα έχω αποτέλεσμα;

----------


## SV1ANW

Θανάση να είσαι καλά,
ΟΧΙ!!!! μην συνδέσεις απευθύας το μεγαφωνάκι δεν θα παίξει εκτος και εάν ηταν υψηλής σύνθετης αντίστασης με 7000 Ωμ, είπαμε βρες ένα μετασχηματιστάκο από 220V στα 7,5V η άντε στα 6 V δεν είναι κρίσημη η τιμή, και σύνδεσε το τύλιγμα των 220 από την άνοδο στην τροφοδοσία +90V και το τύλιγμα των 7,5 η των 6V στο μεγαφωνάκι σου, κανένα παλιό "ΠΑΚ" δεν έχεις από 220 στα 6 άνοιξετο και βγαλε τον μετασχηματιστάκο...

----------

ΑΘΑΝΟΣ (06-09-11)

----------


## Costis Ni

Θανάση, αν δεν το καψες ακόμα, έλα να σου δώσω εγώ έναν.

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Έδωσα τάση 1,5V στα νήματα των λυχνιών και αυτές δεν άναψαν. Λέω δεν δίνω κάτι παραπάνω να δω τι συμβαίνει. Δίνω 3V και φωτοβολούν κανονικά. Τί γίνεται με αυτές τις λυχνίες τις έχει δουλέψει κανείς; Στη συνέχεια συνδέω ένα μετασχηματιστάκο με δευτερεύον 8V και ένα ηχείο 8Ω όπως μου είπατε, δίνω τάση 1,5-3V νήματα και 90V στην φίσα και το μόνο που ακούγεται είναι ένας μικρός θόρυβος κατά την σύνδεση και μόνο αυτή. Εντωμεταξύ το κόκκινο καλώδιο που που ξεκινά από τα σκρήν της DL-96 περισσεύει. Μήπως φταίει αυτό; Εάν ναί που να το συνδέσω; Σχηματικό δεν βρίσκω πουθενά.

----------


## p.gabr

θαναση οι λυχνιες αυτες δεν φωτοβολανε μην τους δινεις πανω απο 1,5 βολτ
 Αν δεν τις εχεις καψει μεχρι τωρα
ΣΤΟ ΣΚΡΙΝ ΘΑ ΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ το δειχνει το σχεδιο +85

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Επανέρχομαι μετά από τόσο καιρό για να πώ ότι το ραδιόφωνο λειτούργησε ύστερα και από την προσωπική βοήθεια του φίλου και μέλους Νίκου SILVER. Πρόσθεσα και ένα λαμπάκι 1.5 V για το φωτισμό της Οθόνης που δεν υπήρχε από την ''μάνα" του. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.

----------

